# cd player question?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have the onkyo 5009 and monitor audio rs6 speaker package and panasonic 500 3d blu ray player my question is if i was to buy the marantz cd6004 would i notice a difference in sound quality as in better sound or would i be best just sticking with my panasonic 500 to play music need help asap please:neener:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

If you're using the digital out of the cd6004, you most likely will hear no difference as the onkyo will be doing all the decoding. If using the analog out, you may hear a difference. But, the onkyo has decent D/A coverters, so there may not be an improvement. If you do get it an compare, make sure you level match since using the analog outs of the CD player may be higher in volume (at least that was my experience in the past). Your Panasonic will most likey fit your bill since you already have it. I have an outboard CD Player also and cannot tell the difference playing CD's than with my bluray player. That's not to say that the Marantz isn't good, it's a very well built unit. Fo the price though, IMO, I'd purchase the OPPO BD player (same price). It'll play CD's just as good plus can play anything you throw at it (SACD and DVD Audio included). And, they are also built like tanks...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Onkyo you own employs some very high quality DAC's. Combined with the loss of Audyssey if using the MCH Analog Inputs which is the best way to ensure the Marantz's output is not sent through the Onkyo's A/D conversion, I really do not think the juice is worth the squeeze. Now if you can purchase it somewhere that you can either Demo it or be able to return it without any major issues, it is certainly worth an audition. Trust your ears.
Best,
JJ


----------

